# EMERGENCY: I have eggs D:



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

So the reason I wanted a boy fish... was they were too big to sliver through thew divider. I don't know how she did it [she seems way too big] and while I was panicking that she was on the wrong side when I got home I noticed some of the bubbles are... eggs. D: 

Nooo but I can't kill them D: What do I do? 

I have two empty ten gallons. That's the best I got. D: My parents when I got home was like lol she was striping on her side and... well dang.

Help????

There are only a small amount of eggs so thank goodness. D:

Edit: Wrong thread I'm sorry I'm frantically setting up a 10 gallon.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Was there a male on the other side? Were they spawning or did you just find floating eggs? Unless you have a male on the other side that fertilized them, scooped up the eggs and placed them in a bubble nest, you're fine. If they're not fertilized then they're just empty eggs - like the chicken eggs we keep in our fridge. If you want, you can just throw them out. Otherwise she'll probably just eat them. Part of the spawning process is the males scoops them up in his mouth and the fluid in his saliva starts to break down the egg lining for hatching. Even if they're fertilized, I don't believe they can hatch without the daddy doing his job.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

There is a male and they are fertilized and in a nest. He's being very protective :/ I don't want to sound rude but I'm not stupid lol


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Oh my! I'd be panicking too!! I'm sure those folks over in the breeding section can help direct you. Good thing it's only a few. I guess congratulations are in order for your new, unexpected little babies!! Good luck! Ahhhhh!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I saw your edit: Certainly wasn't trying to indicate that you were stupid. I'm not a breeder by any stretch. You didn't mention a male in your original post and you didn't post in the breeding section. I was just trying to help.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I so posted this in the wrong section - who could I PM to get it moved? 

Silly girl she waited until I was out of the house for a night to get her behind to the other side *sigh* She has some anal and top fin damage but otherwise she's still spunky and unharmed. I got her into a 3 gallon to rest up and then I'll set up a perma 10 for her later my little lady *laughs* Man I need to figure out food asap. Also I want to move the fry to another 10 gallon I have but I'm not sure when to do it :/ Thank goodness for all the dry tanks I have.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

It's okay I know I'm just running around glaring at my clock since everything in life is closed right now and I can't get supplies until the morning. So I'm so worried.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Worry about food and where you will put the male when the fry are free swimming. I would transfer the fry at about 1-2 weeks old. I am not a breeder yet but that is my idea.
To get it moved Pm any mod, DramaQueen can do it for you.
I would talk to Creat and 1fish2fish about fry stuff


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I think OFL oversees the Betta Care Section and I believe she's the one who can move it.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

OFL, DQ, any mod can move a thread. OFL may be the head mod for this section but DQ can and has moved things from here and even helped members delete a post or two.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldnt try moving the the fry. you'll half to remove the male, when they start free swimming. and I wouldnt even begin to move the fry until atleast 4-5 weeks old when you can easily see them all.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay - and I'm worried about the tank since its set up for adults and such looks well... nothing like the breeding tanks I've seen. D:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

For food, as a fast souce you can use egg yolk. Consult the Breeding Bettas section for that stuff... >> I'm... a little shocked at how fast that who breeding thing worked for you. lol
So sorry if I'm a lack of help. xD;


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a crash course in breeding that I was not expecting. Ha ha I'm going to be really sad if I kill my babies young because I have no idea what I'm doing. 

Do you think that gravel will be a problem with the fry? It's a 29 gallon tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 29 gallon should be fine for the fry. Hopefully, now that the thread has brrn moved we can get some of the breeders to aqdvise you on feeding. Hopefully the gravel won't be too much of a problem. The male is taking care of the nest so that's good.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

For food you can also buy Hikari first bites, Artison's betta starter is better but either will work for food. Petco carries the first bites.

It's probably a good idea to also use the egg yoke.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

How do I prepare and serve the egg yolk to the babies? c: I'll try anything to hopefully save them. I wasn't expecting them but I'm old enough to spring for the supplies. And I have the space.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Honestly, I think you should botch 'em. I don't mean to sound mean or anything. It's just that taking on fry so suddenly can be really hard to handle. You can totally go for it- by all means! But IMO, I think It'd be easier on you if you just tossed 'em. 

Egg Yolk- Hard boil an egg and toss the white after it's cooled. Dilute the yolk with water and feed it! Pretty simple


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I considered it to be honest. But... I think I would feel too bad if I didn't try to keep them. I already have 3 people who want fry if they live [one who is offering to take 4-5 girls if I have them]. I'm keeping at least one [male] for myself. And to be honest its a small spawn and I'm sure [sadly] that at least a few won't make it. And I do have the resources and time to take care of them in all honestly even if it will make me a little more busy. c: 

So this is me being a guilty fish that I didn't realize that she could fit through 1/8th inch slits. 

Thanks for the egg info  I'll pick up some eggs as well as try to find fry food in the morning first thing.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> It's okay I know I'm just running around glaring at my clock since everything in life is closed right now and I can't get supplies until the morning. So I'm so worried.


don't you have a walmart around you? thats where i go when everythings closed lol


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

does your tank have a filter? might wanna get a sponge filter if you got something else.. if u really wanna get serious with it i suggest u buy some microworms and baby brine shrimp which is kinda only available online =/


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

BBS starts at like week two right? I believe thats what I read and I should start the thing at the end of week one. Which gives me a little time to express ship them ha ha. [Though other things say to use BBS earlier? Sigh I'm a little confused] I'm going to check the only family owned fish shop in this areas once they open though just in case. I could have sworn I saw fry foods there. 

The filter I have is way too strong for fry. Oh also my walmart has nothing useful in it for fish. At all. It has flakes.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Well I'm glad you are trying.  

Yeah BBS is week two- but you can actually feed when they get to free-swimming. If you can get your hands on a minroworm culture, that'd be good too!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Alright I'll try to procure one as well. I'm hoping to figure out all this feeding business before they hatch. Also I've read it can take 24-72 hours for the hatching? What is most common in your experience [all you breeding folk]? Do you know what effects time?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Mmm, usually the higher the temp., the faster they hatch. I keep my temp. at 82F which usually gets me fry in 24-34 hours.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay then I suppose I have less time to figure this out as its always warm out here. My heater doesn't even turn on for 9 months of the year D: During winter it turns on sometimes lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the temp at now?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

79.8 and it's 7AM here. This is the coolest it will be all day lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

FS i have a good sized culture, and would be willing to send you some. Its Micro/Walter and Banana worms.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

That would be super amazing. Pming you


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

So some eggs look different then the others - how can I really tell what eggs are good and what aren't? I'm assuming he'll eat the bad ones but at the same time... he might just be a dummy. 

So after scouring the Internet with no help I'm just going to ask here. What /should/ the eggs look like. I think I'm just being paranoid though ^^;;


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Honestly I've never served egg yolk so I don't know how to tell you exactly how to do it. From reading, I've read a bit in a squirt bottle with some water, and then you squirt the yolk/water mix into the tank.

How long has it been since the eggs were in the nest? You have some time if you can pay someone express shipping for some microworms. I could help you there if you'd like - you'd just need to pay for the shiping of it.

Once babies hatch, leave dad in until they are free swimming at least. I leave him in about a week after hatching to help 'take care' of the deformities/weak ones. You'll get a smaller but stronger spawn this way (so I've heard from a reputable breeder)

Once they hatch, you have about 3 days to come up with food - they will not eat until about day 3 b/c they still are feeding off their yolk sac.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure how long they have been in the nest since I wasn't home. Which is also what is bothering me. I was away for a school thing Monday-Wed night so no clue but my parents think it was yesterday that it happened because they swear she was on her side The day before. 

How much would the shipping be? 

So far I have eggs prepared and some last resort Hikari first bites just in case. I have a 10 gallon running for him to be moved to later and a dry 10 gallon waiting in case I need it for anything. I'm getting some jars tomorrow. 

So what are the eggs supposed to look like in the nest? I didn't get any good information off of the net.

Also smeesh I blame your fishes genetics lol. I had her in that tank for several days with no indication that she could get over at all then bam I have eggs and she couldn't figure out how to get herself back onto her own side. At least she was barely injured from the whole ordeal being as young as she is. She's just as active as ever back in a 3 gal and she's getting moved to a perm 10 gal later.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think most people have covered everything gravel shouldnt be a problem but you still need to keep cleaning it once a week after the fry are about 2 weeks old, just put panty hose over the regular gravel siphon so you dont worry about sucking them up. I would totally hit someone up for microworms their super easy to care for and feed also I have had luck with Hikari First Bites. Cajun gave you some good info along with everyone else. But I have some questions first do you have a filter in the tank? If it has an intake you can cover with pantyhose or a sponge go ahead, the filter will help keep the water clean but just make sure babies cant get sucked up. If its to hard to cover the intake just remove the filter. Also do you have any live plants in your tank? Their helpful cause they have little critters the fry can eat. And eggs should be whiteish sometimes yellowish and look solid in color up until when they hatch then they are kinda clear but you can see a little black dot where their eye should be.

Edit: Oh and about the extra tank after about 4 weeks or so depending on the fry you could move them to the other ten gallon and leave that bare bottom but more on that later if you decide to keep them


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the egg info c: 

I have some pantyhose I can kill to cover my gravel vac to keep the ground clean. i do indeed have a filter but I'm afraid it might be rough on them. I'm going to see if I can sponge it somehow. Its currently in the tank its just... off. I unplugged it when I realized there were eggs in the tank. 

The tank does indeed have live plants. Not as many as I would like for a tank that size but it was a work in progress when this happened. 









Quick set up 3 gallon [fake plants] and the 29 gallon [live plants]









My boy at his post


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The one thing I would do is remove the divider the fry will swim through it and daddy wont be able to go retrieve them. I would also remove the pot decoration but other then that and the gravel it looks fine  
Some of the other real serious breeders can help me on this but is the water level fine to leave that high? The only reason breeders tend to leave the water level low is for the males sake. And to make is easier for the fry to find food in a smaller water volume. 
You can honestly leave the filter off and it will be just fine. Because if its been off for to long if you turn it back on it will release dead organisms into the tank leading to a problem with ammonia spikes. So if its off I would just leave it off.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

That divider cant move. At all unfortunately its been silicone sealed into the tank. This was a very dedicated tank *laughs* The only way to the other side is if you can be ninja like my girl and fit through the slots that really seemed too small for her. They are 1/8 in. [Main reason I was trying to buy a boy she was sexed wrong but I still love her. Smeesh teenagers though lol] 

I'll remove the pot at least. Maybe I can find a fine mesh store divider that I can slide in to try to keep the fry on one side. 

Oh goodness there was no way I was turning that thing back on without cleaning it first but yeah I'd have to figure it out first if I wanted it back on. It's not exactly small. 

I'd like to know if I should lower the water or not and how to go about it without hurting the nest. Or if I should wait until they are free swimming and then try to lower it carefully.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh they can make it through the divider  She was very motivated he probably made a nice nest for her. If you do lower the water level wait till they are free swimming everyone has their own ideas about how long to leave the male in but lower it after you remove him whenever that may be for you. And definitely find someway to stop the fry from swimming through it until you can move them to another tank which will make it way more easier to care for them. Even a solid sheet of plastic will work or find someway to plug the holes. I highly suggest that when they become 3-5 weeks old you do move them depending on size. Here is a growth chart if you havent seen one yet http://www.bettatalk.com/fry_growth.htm to give you an idea of how small scale this is.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha ha that chart ever shows up right for my screen - good thing I always have a ruler handy. 

Alright I'll be sure to wait at least until he is no longer in the tank. Man I'm so anxious for their birth now just staring at the tank is driving me crazy and at the same time I want them to wait a day so I can get things more... ready. Blah at least the tank size will lower the impact of hormones hopefully.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It will but like I said I would highly suggest moving them into the other ten gallon if you can later on the bare bottom and smaller size will help with making sure they find food and easier to survive and its the easiest to manage and keep clean without the gravel. Most food will sink and fall into the gravel and to make sure they all eat enough (you will be able to see their bellies fill up dont worry) you will have to do more larger water changes.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I was planning on moving them when I could - though I'm just going to have to really judge when that is. Trust me when I say I really wish this somehow magically happened in a different tank :/


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Like I said after 3-5 weeks and they should be fine all you would do is move them with the water to the new tank  sense the new tank will be smaller then the old one, but also moving some live plants with them helps a great bunch too. Also and if you havent got an airstone or a sponge filter I would. I use airstones because I am cheap but sponge filters are great ( I'm looking into one) also and have that going as soon as your new fry hatch in the tank after daddy is removed benefits the fry, the slight water movement helps and then you can move the filter or airstone with them when you move them to the new tank 
Ha ha this is how I see it your fish were healthy enough to be motivated to get through a divider and spawn for you even if that wasnt the way it was supposed to go


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Alright c: And I have an airstone and pump so I'll set that up in the tank after I remove daddy c: Thanks a bunch for all the help I hope I don't come off as ungrateful or not listening - I'm just trying to compile info into a streamlined idea in my head haha


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

its fine everyones got their own way of breeding so defiantly talk to other people to they might have seen something I have missed


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I'm def going to follow the advice I was given c: I was just saying that looking back I realize some of my posts seem like I'm ignoring some advice - rather I'm just running around my house doing a million things I had to get done today with my laptop on my counter or checking this thread from my phone while running errands and buying supplies. ^^;;


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Just popping by to say good luck!  I'll be lurking!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol its okay betta fry are more resilient then we think I always seem to forget that XD
and if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa wait UP. This is one of MY females? Holy carp! I've noticed alot of my females are barred but DANG!

I know OFL has used gravel and full tanks to spawn, so she would be good to talk to. 

The babies can definitely fit through the holes ... hmm. Maybe can you get some filter sponge to plug the holes in the divider?

As for as how the eggs look, well they look like tiny round white eggs lol. I don't really know how to tell if they are fertilized or not, I'm not sure if you can tell.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I usually let the male decide if eggs are good  I have spawned on top of sand but never gravel and yeah if OFL knows something about spawning on gravel let me know  I have always been afraid of gravel and thats a great idea using the filter sponge or filter floss they sell it in Petco I know I giant bag for like 4$


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

@cajunamy

Yeah its one of your girls. She was dang determined to have babies my goodness. She gets rewarded with her private own 10 gallon after this. No more teen pregnancies lol. 

Oh! That filter stuff is a great idea acutally  And I'll shoot OFL a PM after work c:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

oh my goodness. this is exciting!!!! I hope some survive - I know that my first spawn I was sure shocked when I had 70+ survive!! I'll be watching this for sure!!

Oh yes I forgot about the tank temp - 82ish, and cover the top with saran wrap to keep in humidity. They don't develop the labyrinth fully until I want to say 3 weeks? And the warm humid air to breathe above will help keep them healthy (all after everything I've read)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I am not pleased with my boy. After all that I woke up today to him eating the eggs. D: I'm feeling... a strange mixture of loss, annoyance, and just disappointment. I really wanted his son to raise since I love him and well a few other friends wanted his offspring for sentimental reasons as well. D: [Popular little boy] 

Now I'm at a crossroads. I bought a whole bunch of stuff for raising fry. All I needed was microworms. [Stupid BBS already bought] Do I scratch the whole thing do to time and just buy a male to fill the other side [girl gets moved to a 10 gallon to matter what] and try to return jars /ect or do I be frustrated and try to respawn. The girl is of good quality and he's an attractive fish but I don't know his lineage. 

Despite it being a surprise I was really excited. I'm assuming since it was their first try they just... failed at it.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

You say due to time ... what exactly does that mean?

My .02: If you have time in the next 2-3 months for daily water changes in a 10 gallon (spawning) tank; if you have a growout tank/container/tub of at least 20-30 gallons to move babies to after a month; if you have time when you need to star jarring after 2-3 months to clean possibly 20+ jars every other day/every day - then yes do it

If you can't afford a growout tank(or 2), don't have the time for the daily water changes after the first week or 2 after hatching, won't have time in a couple months or space for all the jars, then no, don't do it.

But me? I'm gonna want you to do it cause I think it would be exciting to see you breed my girlie  lol

OH and shipping overnight would be $35 for the wormies, but since you don't really need overnight now we could do priority for $15 - I'd want to mail it in a box so I can secure it better.

Also, are you sure he ate them all? It's possible they were all infertile, or he's only eating infertile ones - maybe since she's still kinda smallish they were no good?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If he keeps up the nest their might be eggs still in it and maybe they hatched and are now fry  And they may have all gone bad or he just got stressed and ate them all. Some males are super easily stressed.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

If there is fry I cannot for the life of me find them. I think he just got bothered and ate them all or they went bad *le sigh*

You'd be surprised the things that are around my house. Like 4 empty 40 gallon containers in my garage haha. I do have the time to take care of it - though I think if I wait to re-breed until the start of December I'll have a lot more time for those delicate early first weeks as I'm out of session from December 10th until January 22. Or rather time the 2 week of life and all the water changes for when I'm out of school.

I also have plenty of space. The reason I was just trying to keep to one tank was just preference. I have a space for my 29 and then 4 other large tanks without them being in the way of anything just to start. 

I'm pretty sure the girl is a delta and she was marbling so pretty. I'm sad my favorite fin pattern got nipped off ha ha. I was so sure they would spring some lovely fry.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ya never know. i've heard of people's spawns dieing, so they give up on the tank, then weeks later, find a little Fry, who somehow made it. :3 just cause you can't see them, doesn't mean they're not there. .3.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I can't deny that I would be ecstatic if that happened. oh also by time I just meant that overall its easier to not breed. not that I can't do it


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

raising a single fry, or just a few, is alot easier than a full spawn. x: i raised Chappy from a month old fry, and it was a bit harder than raising a full-grown betta. the near-constant water changes were the hard part. x: as was feeding her. she ate crushed NLS Grow pellets the first few days i had her, but thanfully there was Java moss in there, and she ate that... infuso...... however you spell it. >3>


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Bah I hate raising single fry I always manage to kill them DX


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Just because I feel like showing her off... have bad phone camera shots of my girl.









Before the mating. I love the anal fin pattern here. 









After the mating. Bottom and top fin took some damage but other then that she's unharmed.​


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, if by a small chance there are still fry, I think they'd look beautiful, considering both the parents are lovely themselves.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

her anal is so huge!! Ahh I love it! Makes me such a proud grandmommy <3


----------

